

Why Open-Office Layouts Are Bad For Employees, Bosses, & Productivity - ahsteele
http://www.fastcompany.com/3019758/dialed/offices-for-all-why-open-office-layouts-are-bad-for-employees-bosses-and-productivity

======
daughart
I work in an open-office layout and when people want to write or code they
often work from home to avoid distraction. For every serendipitous
conversation I have, there are ten distracting and useless conversations. I
would kill for a cubicle - right now I work in a 6-person bay, 3 people on
each side, sitting back to back, without dividers.

